# Tomato Support



## ReelCat (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello everyone. My tomato plants are about a foot tall and I will soon need to support them in some way. I've used tomato cages in the past but it seems they confine the plants too much and don't let enough sunlight get into the interior of the plant.

Does anyone have a better method to support tomato plants?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I usually use some of those green plastic tall stakes. They are about the size of 1/2 inch rebar. I secure the stalk several times with pieces of an old tee-shirt that I cut into thin strips.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I use 5' sections of 3/4" Schedule 40 PVC pipe for the supports & tie them up with 'garden tape'.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*TOMATO SUPPORT*

Thought TOBIN had a new DVD out. Just couldn't resist!!! Drive in 3 or 4 stakes around each plant (what you got avabile) rebar ,ripped 1x4 or2x4 pvc) then complete cage with old rope ,old panty hose.ETC Make some out of concrete reinforcement wire....CVA34


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Okay....I've done all sorts of stuff in the past, but this year I'm going to use a cattle panel, and run it down the row of plants and tie to it. I've seen it, and it works well!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> Okay....I've done all sorts of stuff in the past, but this year I'm going to use a cattle panel, and run it down the row of plants and tie to it. I've seen it, and it works well!


I am using one for my beans and cucumbers this year.


----------



## RiverRat1962 (Mar 23, 2009)

I use the florida weave. Its simple, cheap and protects your plants from strong wind.










http://www.finegardening.com/how-to/articles/supporting-cast-for-tomatoes.aspx


----------



## ReelCat (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks to all that replied. I have decided to try several of your ideas, I've done the florida weave on a few plants and I've staked others with some 1" diameter bamboo poles. I like this better than the cages already.....now what to do with all those cages, maybe I'll use them to let the cucumbers climb on.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I like my cages, which are bigger than what you might buy from a garden type store or Lowe's. They are made from steel mesh used in reinforcing concrete. 
B.D


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

These are Nice cages big, Galvanized , heavy duty and fold for storage. My Ex neighbor makes them. I'm going to order for this year.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

Blue.dog where did you get your tubs


Blue.dog said:


> I like my cages, which are bigger than what you might buy from a garden type store or Lowe's. They are made from steel mesh used in reinforcing concrete.
> B.D


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Sonnysmarine said:


> These are Nice cages big, Galvanized , heavy duty and fold for storage. My Ex neighbor makes them. I'm going to order for this year.


Dugh I forgot the link.

http://www.tomatocage.com/index.html


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Blue.dog said:


> I like my cages, which are bigger than what you might buy from a garden type store or Lowe's. They are made from steel mesh used in reinforcing concrete.
> B.D


I've been useing the same for 10 yrs, the first roll was about 35$ I think its up to 75$ per roll today, I've got about 50-60 cages...WW


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Years ago,....*

my grandma, made circles out of reinforcing mesh, about 4' diameter, and planted a bunch of self propagating small tomatoes in them..different kinds, randomly in each circle. She had more tomatoes than she could use or give away. She had so many, a lot were left on the vines to fall to the ground....next years crop. The small tomatoes would produce all summer, and come back each year for about 3 years.

I know your not supposed to plant tomatoes in the same spot each year, but for a couple of years it didn't seem to bother them! The first year they came back was just a happy accident....but impressed me!!

Later
R3F


----------



## sharplazer (Feb 25, 2010)

only florida weave, its simply the best and also least expensive. For rebar look around, recylce all you can, use butchers string its the cheapest, and i promise if done right even a hurricane wont blow it down. Mine survived ike and rita doing this. its simply the best.
Also who evers pictures in the buckets, cut the bottoms out next time and plant on the ground, you will see a hige difference in production. I know buckets are great but they are better when they touch soil. Sharplazer.
ps, start feeding them blossom stop rot now to eliminate bottom rot later. your going to wash out all your calcium just watering them.


----------

